# Are you afraid of clowns?



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not afraid of clowns myself, but it seems like a lot of people are afraid of them, and I have never understood why. 
So, how many GBAtemp users that can be arsed to view this poll thread are afraid of clowns?


----------



## JPH (Sep 27, 2008)

Not at all.

I'm scared of your avatars, though.


----------



## Gore (Sep 27, 2008)

i'm afraid of assclowns


----------



## phoood (Sep 27, 2008)

I keep them in my pants


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 27, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> i'm afraid of assclowns



I saw that coming lol.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not afraid of them however I do hate them. I find them annoying.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

clowns are grown men with facepaint all over their face, whats there to be scared bout


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> clows are grown men with facepaint all over their face, whats there to be scared bout


exactly.


----------



## da_head (Sep 27, 2008)

i'm afraid of urza o.o


jkz


----------



## BKZ (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to be scared of them when I was like 3 years old. Now I'm not anymore


----------



## Urza (Sep 27, 2008)

_____


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope, don't know why people are afraid of them.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> _____


oh god, a clown


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there was snow...i'd pelt a clown's *coughurzacough* car with snowballs


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 27, 2008)

No

But what's scary is to see a clown naked. Back in primary, a clown came to our school to entertain us. After the show finished, the clown asked us if he can use our room just to change clothes. All of the class came out of course but my mates were playing pranks peeking through the window, slightly opening the doors and stuff. Then this stupid guy opened the door all the way so all of us saw the clown.

Luckily, I only saw the head and his "PWNED" face.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> No
> 
> But what's scary is to see a clown naked. Back in primary, a clown came to our school to entertain us. After the show finished, the clown asked us if he can use our room just to change clothes. All of the class came out of course but my mates were playing pranks peeking through the window, slightly opening the doors and stuff. Then this stupid guy opened the door all the way so all of us saw the clown.
> 
> Luckily, I only saw the head and his "PWNED" face.


This must have been traumatizing to everyone who saw more than just his face


----------



## Prophet (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah clowns are a problem for me. I'm afraid of what might be hidden beneath the painted facade.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 27, 2008)

Clowns don't bother me in the slightest but ... IT IS a real PHOBIA its called *Coulrophobia* 

Basically its a FEAR of people in DISGUISE! 

or a hidden IDENTITY!

don't click below if your afraid of clowns!!!



Spoiler



 click if you dare 

I SAID DON'T CLICK GEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!!!




and for your own safety do not click below ...



Spoiler



 click if you dare 2 

You HAD to LOOK!!! didn't you!! I did warn you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Well ....Are you Coulrophobic or not ??


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2008)

I find clowns intimidating


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Sep 27, 2008)

Clowns are actually pedo monsters sent to prey on innocent little children.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 27, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> ---


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P_BvrtuxAI  Better.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 27, 2008)

Sephi i have the exact same opinion. I have no idea why people are scared of clowns.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I can understand  people with traumatic experiences (me for example), when they were kids, and their parents were watching IT, the picture is carved in  my mind forever....and it took me a while to get over it, but now I love clowns..
If you want a "scary experience" with clowns, watch the movie..

*Clown haters and people afraid, beware!!*

Some pictures of IT (or so-called PennyWise):


Spoiler


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, I can understand  people with traumatic experiences (me for example), when they were kids, and their parents were watching IT, the picture is carved in  my mind forever....and it took me a while to get over it, but now I love clowns..
> If you want a "scary experience" with clowns, watch the movie..
> 
> *Clown haters and people afraid, beware!!*
> ...


nice. probably sephi's 42, 43 and 44'th ava


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Sep 27, 2008)

really who afraid of clowns well im not

----------


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only use things related to anime and gaming


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 27, 2008)

Normally I wasn't. But those movies of Ronald McDonald scared me. Really.

My GF HATES clowns. She can't stand them, but I still can't tell if she is afraid, or she just hates them.

I have a really cool tshirt, with a bloody teethed clown, that's a little psycho.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not afraid of clowns I do hate them, I think if I saw one i might punch him in the face.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

i wasnt when i was younger but now i am......especialy when there bent fawart looking down droopy arms but the scariest clown is...RONALD MCDONALD!!!! seriously no jokes


----------



## granville (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd say some clowns. Heath Ledger's Joker, Sweet Tooth (Twisted Metal) and:






And though technically not a clown, it's close enough:


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 28, 2008)

The clowns from IT and Killer Klowns from Outer Space kind of intimidate me.

Other than that, they're just pedos.


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 28, 2008)

It depends on how their face looks.

Edit: I forgot to explain why. It's sort of from movies like IT, but also, like someone mentioned, the fear of disguises. You never know who is underneath all that face paint. And just a random thought, I'm also afraid of opening elevators. When I wait for an elevator, I stand to the side, thinking that upon opening, some psychopath or contract killer mistaking me for someone else will kill me.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't understand how they can be scary, maybe to kids.. to me they look like retards with ugly make up on


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 30, 2008)

look like my sister!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nope, never saw IT, wold that change my opinion?


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> look like my sister!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the book is better than the movie, don't think it would either way


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 30, 2008)

unless it's a picture book, I guess the movie would have "frightening images"?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 30, 2008)

its creepy how clowns are always supposed to be energetic and exited. I hate to be working as one,


----------



## javad (Sep 30, 2008)

they are just humans/mortals


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just don't like clowns, I find them annoying, and not entertaining.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't understand how can anyone be scared of clowns. It's just an annoying man disguised to be more annoying.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't understand how can anyone be scared of clowns. It's just an annoying man disguised to be more annoying.


It's a phobia, it's something that one can't actually control....like a fear of spiders or highs or small spaces.....

I actually like clowns, most of them are really funny, and others are creepy, and I find that entertaining too..


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 10, 2008)

For those who aren't, you must watch the Are You Afraid of the Dark episode "The Tale of the Crimson Clown."


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope! Not one bit!

And I'm scared of your avatar like everyone else.


----------



## Seven (Oct 14, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> For those who aren't, you must watch the Are You Afraid of the Dark episode "The Tale of the Crimson Clown."


OH MY FUCK.

The 90's are flashing through my mind right now. Argh that episode creeped the shit out of me as a kid.


----------



## rubaducky (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, they freak the shite out of me. 

It started as a childhood phobia after I watched a clown get mowed down (quite literally) by one of those miniature cars at the circus.
It was an accident, but the sight of red blood coming out of those over-sized happy lips and nose just gives me the creeps. He was thrashing about quite spastically too after the accident, like a fish out of water...


----------



## berlinka (Oct 14, 2008)

I eat clowns


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2008)

Before or after i kill it?


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, I don't understand why some people fear clowns so much when there's much scarier things out there.

And I have to agree with JPH that Sephi's avatar is much scarier than clowns


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

some people fear clowns because of some silly shows and games that make clowns look scary


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Oct 29, 2008)

I started hating and being affraid of clowns at the age of 6 when I watched the film "It".


----------

